# SteelCity 40100 Planer problem - thoughts please.



## sardonicus (Nov 2, 2012)

I was very happy with this planer right up until last night when it stopped shooting the chips out the back like its suppose to, it just seems to build up inside and then some of it flows out the handles in the bottom or even out of the infeed table area. I have taken it apart to check for blockages and there are none, so I don't get it. Besides a blockage what could cause this to happen? Just because I already had it open I flipped the blades, they are reversible, so I know it cant somehow be a dull blade problem.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Devin.

Does that model have a built in fan? Belt gone? 

What thickness were you shaving? has that changed?


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Devin, I looked at the parts page http://www.routerforums.com/steelcity-manuals/27869-40100-thickness-planer.html But did not see a built in fan at the dust port so like you am puzzled at the back up of chips you are having. I assume you have it hooked up at the dust port to a vac? Possibly the Dust port is leaking and either tightening the dust chute and or duct tape around it can fix a leak?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

What Kind of wood were you planing at the time. I get widely varying dust collection efficiency with different wood species, moisture content, etc.

Also, if the chips are not coming out the port, they _will_ go somewhere and plug something!


----------



## sardonicus (Nov 2, 2012)

Lets see if I can answer all your questions. I am currently planing 2x12 pine boards, but it didn't start acting up on me right away, it was after 2 boards 4 feet long that it started. It also doesn't matter how much I have it set to shave, deep or shallow it builds up every time. I also don't have the vacuum attachment installed on it, I have been just letting it blow shavings out the back however it was going to come out, I would absolutely love to have a shop vac that I could put on it but I'm not that lucky right now.


----------



## sardonicus (Nov 2, 2012)

Had a look at that belt too, it is in fine shape and right where it belongs


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a Dewalt that stopped sending chips out one time and it turned out that the pine I was using clogged the system up. I would call the company and ask them where to look. You might have to take some part off that you aren't aware of.


----------



## sardonicus (Nov 2, 2012)

If only I could call the company, their tech support is down til the 12th, best they can do is send an email to a guy that I've already sent an email to that I havent heard back from yet.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

sardonicus said:


> Lets see if I can answer all your questions. I am currently planing 2x12 pine boards, but it didn't start acting up on me right away, it was after 2 boards 4 feet long that it started. It also doesn't matter how much I have it set to shave, deep or shallow it builds up every time. I also don't have the vacuum attachment installed on it, I have been just letting it blow shavings out the back however it was going to come out, I would absolutely love to have a shop vac that I could put on it but I'm not that lucky right now.


Pine 2x lumber often has a relatively high moisture content. If the shavings come off in long shavings rather than small chips, there is a very high chance it will plug up even with a 4" dust collector attached. A 2 x 12 is near the max width this machine can handle(it is 13" correct?) so there will be a _lot_ of chips. I still think somewhere it is plugged up.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Sounds like it could be a buildup of resin, which would require a cleanup. Pine can be full of resin. Check the manual for recommendation on what to use for that task and what parts to clean. High moisture content wood could also be a culprit. The dust chute might also need to be cleaned. Really sounds like you could use a vac as well.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Welcome to the forum, Devin.
> 
> Does that model have a built in fan? Belt gone?
> 
> What thickness were you shaving? has that changed?


I agre with James


----------



## sardonicus (Nov 2, 2012)

I have discovered if I keep it shaving under 1/32 at a time, it will keep working properly with minimal clogging, might have to knock some shavings out of the dust shoot on occasion but it seems to be behaving. The shavings are coming off in long strips rather than little chunks. I guess I just have to be very patient with it.


----------

